# DBS Talk App No Longer Works



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I am not sure where to post this. I did a search and did not find anything recent on this.

About a week ago the DBS Talk app on my iPad (iOS 7) quit working. It starts to load, only in portrait orientation, and stops. I deleted the app, reinstalled it, same problem. 

Is anyone else seeing this problem?


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is a picture of what I am seeing.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I am as well, just didn't get a chance to report it. I have it on an iPad 2 with iOS 7.0.2.

Just noticed this was in the Dish forum, not forum support.

It's almost like it started around the time work began on Topify, but probably unrelated.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

My app comes up but seems to be looking at last weeks data files from my iPhone at least. Yet to test the pad not sure when this started


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

Works fine for me. 
iOS 7.0.2 on iPad 2 and iPhone 4S.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Moving to Forum Support forum..._


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

works fine for me as well. iPad 3rd Gen and iPhone 5s


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Try deleting the app as well as the icloud data for that app. Then reload the app after you force it to do another icloud backup. Just a shot in the dark.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't use iCloud.

I checked the latest reviews on the app and there are complaints of the same problem.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

I have the exact same "won't load" problem on my iPad 2. Never updated to ios 7, though. Still on 6.whatever.

Deleted and reinstalled. Same problem.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have the exact same "won't load" problem on my iPad 2. Never updated to ios 7, though. Still on 6.whatever.

Deleted and reinstalled. Same problem.
this is starting to sound like the issue I and a couple other had a while back. Delete it and leave it off for a couple days then put it back on and see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm having a weird issue now where I can't scroll far enough in long posts to see what I'm typing. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

Had that problem, too, before the app stopped working. I found holding in the portrait mode allowed more screen real estate, but you still hit a point just below a faded gray line that wouldn't scroll any more.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Seems fine now. Getting current information on both iPaid and iPhone. Dropped in here to say thanks to whomever fixed it.

Mine behaved like the app uses a data file seperate of the normal web engine or the app wasn't using the right value for the current date in fetching data.

Works fine now.

Don "since when did a woodchuck actually chuck wood?" Bolton


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Seems fine now. Getting current information on both iPaid and iPhone. Dropped in here to say thanks to whomever fixed it.

Mine behaved like the app uses a data file seperate of the normal web engine or the app wasn't using the right value for the current date in fetching data.

Works fine now.

Don "since when did a woodchuck actually chuck wood?" Bolton


Same here. I really like reading the forums with this app so I am glad it is working again.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Broken on android too. Motorola Xoom. Justvthe initial splash screen. Last 2 updates both do it. Sent email to app contact who blew me off and said come here. The web GUI sucks and is slow. Bye bye dbstalk. :-(


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

You were told to come here to look for help as this is the place to come. We do not have your phone but others might.

Unless you are on ver 4+ of the OS, the app will not work. Download the FREE version of TapaTalk which still supports the older Android OS.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Latest app update fixed everything for me. Loads properly, loads quicker, and shows the right page orientation.

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------

